# Replacement Chainset - Triple, 130 BCD, Square Taper



## Stephen C (19 Sep 2014)

After an unfortunate ride home last night that ended with the right hand pedal stripping the thread from the crank arm (I must've crossed threaded it) I'm looking for a replacement. My current chainset is a Truvativ Isoflow 52/42/30 170mm Triple Crankset, and I would like to get as close a replacement as possible, but can't find anything online. 

As it is for my winter commuter, I'm not worried about colour or crank length, just ideally fit a square taper bottom bracket, able to use my current chainrings (130 BCD) and be a triple.

Any help greatly welcomed!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2014)

Stephen - if you can't find what you are looking for, take a look at the 110/74 BCD Stronglight triple chainsets at Spa Cycles. I have just fitted a 48/38/28 to my Cannondale. It is really nice, and at a bargain price. Fits Shimano BBs - I bought a UN55 and that is fine.


----------



## Sharky (19 Sep 2014)

If you have stripped the pedal threads, a firm like http://www.highpath.net 
Might be able to repair it. You could also have them re drilled down to 145mm and experience the benefits of short cranks.

Cheers keith


----------



## Stephen C (19 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the ideas, been in touch with a LBS so will take it to them to see if they can fix it, they seemed fairly confident they will find a solution!


----------

